# way over trimmed my podacarpus



## stubnail67 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi folks so im new my first post been reading the chain saw fourms etc alot . so i topped my tree i mean alot!!!!! its mine i tend to over trim its a monster podacarpus 35 to 40 feet tall was any ways ive trimmed many smaller ones alot!!!! they always bounce back i shoulda done this in stages but its done so after looking at it im a lil worried i took to much off..... has any one trimmed one this much and had it not bounce back? thanks for your time paul!


----------



## stubnail67 (Sep 12, 2010)

*nothing?*

LOL well the bright side is if it dies i get to crank up my saw and scare the neighbors LOL j/k sorta:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------

